# Looking for roommate!



## lastoval (Jul 6, 2005)

I just moved here for the summer but I've decided to stay. I figured it wouldn't hurt to see if anyone is looking for a roommate as well.
If anyone's interested please let me know. In the meantime, I'll just keep looking. 
Thanks!
Lauren
--any job openings wouldn't hurt either if anyone knows of anything!


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Lauren,
Not sure what you're in the market for, or if you had any earlier responses.... but two of my dear friends (one of my oldest friends and his wife) are there in Estes Park. If you're still looking, PM me and I'll pass along their names: they're both wonderful souls who'd have no qualms about trying to help someone out if they were in a position to do so.

Good luck!


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

you have mail.


----------

